# Commencal Meta AM HT 20 - Umbau



## dewenni (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

"heute schon an morgen denken" oder so ähnlich ;-)
Frei nach dem Motto bin ich gerade dabei das Nachfolge Bike für meine Tochter herzurichten.
Seit dem ich ihr das Commencal Ramones Laufrad besorgt habe, habe ich immer wieder nach Commencal Bikes geschaut. Beim aktuellen 16" Bike ist des zwar das Cube geworden, aber beim 20" wird es jetzt wieder ein Commencal. Konkret ein Commencal Meta AM HT 20" aus 2016

Ich habe es gebraucht erstanden. Ist leider auch schon etwas runter gerockt, aber man kann es wieder schön herrichten. Ich habe schon mal angefangen und habe alles zerlegt, groß gereinigt und alles gewogen.









 

Das Bike ist mit 10,3Kg angegeben und ich kommen in Summe auf 10,6Kg
Insgesamt keine schlechte Ausgangsbasis wie ich finde. Am meisten schlägt natürlich die Federgabel zu buche mit 1,8Kg. Da meine Tochter um ehrlich zu sein mit dem Bike voraussichtlich nicht springen wird, ist hier erstmal das meiste Gewicht zu holen. Ich plane die Gabel gegen eine Carbon Starrgabe zu tauschen.
Diese habe ich schon mal rausgesucht. Das sollte von den Maßen her passen. Die Originale hat 35cm von Achse bis zum Schaft und die Carbon 34cm: AliExpress 20" Carbon Gabel
Sollte passen, oder?

Beim aktuellen Cube habe ich auch das Innenlager gegen ein leichteres Token Lager ersetzt
Token TK866CM
Kennt hier jemand noch preiswertere Alternativen bei ähnlichem Gewicht?

Dann werde ich wohl auf die Kenda Small Block Eight in 20x1,75 wechseln mit den leichten Schwalbe Schläuchen.

Und ich habe noch einen Carbon Lenker liegen, den werde ich auch noch verbauen.

Damit hätte ich dann schon ca. 2Kg eingespart und wäre schon auf 8,6Kg runter.

Bei den anderen Komponenten kann man natürlich auch schon Gewicht sparen. Mal sehen.
Wenn Ihr Vorschläge habt, gerne melden ;-)

Ich überlege auch wie beim Laufrad ein paar Lila Teile mit zu verbauen. Finde die Farbe Combi ganz gelungen und meiner Tochter gefällt es auch. Eventuell Pedale, Sattelstütze, Griffe?

Grüße
Sven


----------



## paradox (11. Juli 2018)

Moin, 

Mein Vorschlag wären: 

Steuersatz Mortop
Sattelstütze China Carbon, spart locker 150gr für keine 40€
Novatec Naben oder auch andere leichte gibt es preiswert bei Ali
Schrauben, Sattelklemme etc...

also mein LRS vom Orbea wiegt 907gr, also die Hälfte, aber der war auch teuer. Aber im Laufradsatz steckt echt Potenzial!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dewenni (11. Juli 2018)

Danke für deine Vorschläge.
Da ich gerne ein paar Lila "Akzente" setzten möchte, wären Lila Naben schon gar nicht schlecht.
Aber bei der Farbe wird die Auswahl dann schon wieder dünn. Was ist denn da so die Referenz in Sachen Gewicht?
Ich hatte z.B. diese gefunden, die sind mit über 600g aber wohl wieder recht schwer:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/A458...c-Brake-Bicycle-Hub-32-Holes/32739272847.html


----------



## Oigi (12. Juli 2018)

wegen dem Innelager schau dir doch mal das an. Ich habe es auch in dem Rad meines Sohnes verbaut. Mit der Kurzen Welle wiegt es knapp über 200g.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Miche/Primato-Innenlager-JIS-p37335/


----------



## dewenni (12. Juli 2018)

das klingt gut, aber leider nur bis 110mm. Das originale hat aber 118 und ich werde die Kurbeln weiter benutzen.


----------



## paradox (12. Juli 2018)

ich würde mich von lila naben verabschieden und lieber farbiege nippel machen. farbige Naben reduzieren ggf. später den wiederverkauf.
und wenn lila sein muss, dann hop o.ä.
die aus deinem link sind qulitativ sehr einfach und haben hohe anziehungskraft. in meinem fotoalbum siehst du das gewicht derr novatec. je nach kurs um die 110 € zu haben und gewichts weniger als die hälfte... ;-)


----------



## taroosan (12. Juli 2018)

Oigi schrieb:


> wegen dem Innelager schau dir doch mal das an. Ich habe es auch in dem Rad meines Sohnes verbaut. Mit der Kurzen Welle wiegt es knapp über 200g.
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Miche/Primato-Innenlager-JIS-p37335/





dewenni schrieb:


> das klingt gut, aber leider nur bis 110mm. Das originale hat aber 118 und ich werde die Kurbeln weiter benutzen.



Hallo,

die Kurbel wäre mir für ein 20er zu lang. Meiner hat eine 114er Kurbel und die passt super. Kannst die Kurbel ja für das kommende 24er aufheben.
Mit der 127er ...  https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...rbelgarnitur-fuer-KUbikes-20-127-mm-28-Z.html ...sparst Du auch noch Gewicht.


----------



## dewenni (15. Juli 2018)

So, der erste Satz Teile ist bestellt 

Carbon Starrgabel 450g
Laufradsatz 1290g
Schwalbe Mow Joe
SRAM Kassette PG-980 303g
NECO B-920 HAL 250g (Preis/Gewicht Kompromiss zum Token)
Sattelstütze lila 250g (in der Farbe nichts leichteres gefunden)
Pedale (lila) 230g
Tretkurbel Rotor BCD 104 einfach 400g + Kettenblatt lila 34T Rund

Bleibt noch die GripShift X0 9-Fach und eventuell ein neues Schaltwerk

Und ein Vorbau 35mm oder 40mm in lila. Wer hier einen Tipp hat, gerne melden. Der Sixpack Skywalker sieht klasse aus, aber bei dem Preis dreht sich mir der Magen um 

Laut aktueller Planung liege ich damit schon unter 8Kg 

Grüße
Sven


----------



## dewenni (8. September 2018)

So, es geht endlich mal wieder weiter. Hat eine weile gedauert bis die Teile aus China alle eingetroffen sind.
Aktuell bin ich bei 7,35Kg was aus irgend einem Grund einer Differenz von 300g zu meiner Teileliste entspricht.
Wo die herkommen muss ich mal noch erforschen.

Es fehlen mir jetzt eigentlich nur noch die Bremsen. Die originalen SRAM Avid DB werden wohl nicht mehr angebaut ;-)

Anbei ein paar Impressionen



 



 



 

Die Carbon Gabel macht einen guten Eindruck und passt wie ich finde auch gut zum Bike. Der Außendurchmesser am Steuersatz passt auch perfekt.
Dazu noch etwas leichtere und vor allem Lila Bremsscheiben.





Lenker hatte ich noch einen, wird aber auch noch gegen einen Carbon in matt Schwarz ersetzt.
Vorbau ist leider etwas schwerer als das original aber es musste auch hier was in Lila werden ;-)



 

Kurbel in 127mm von Kania
Pedale, Kettenblatt und Schrauben von Ali-Express



 

SRAM Kassette PG980 und Kette SRAM 971
Schaltwerk vom Original Bike, nur mit Lila Ritzeln "aufgewertet"



 

Laufräder sind die RT von Ali-Express mit den Extra leichten Schwalbe Schläuchen und Mow Joe Mänteln.



 

Hat noch jemand einen ultimativen Tipp für die Bremsen?
Möglichst leicht und bezahlbar. Ich hatte mich schon auf die Formula R1 festgelegt, aber da habe ich den Hinweis bekommen das man die für Kinderhände nur schlecht einstellen kann.

Grüße
Sven


----------



## dewenni (10. September 2018)

Das Thema Bremse ist nun auch geklärt. Habe mir gerade eben die Magura Trail Sport bestellt und die jetzige MT2 kommt dann an das Commencal ;-)
Die MT2 wiegt ca. 230g, dass ist ganz gut und die Hebel lassen sich auch ordentlich einstellen.
Und mit der MT Trail bin ich dann an meinem 29er Radon hoffentlich auch glücklicher als mit der MT2, die mich nicht wirklich überzeugt hat bisher.

Grüße
Sven


----------



## maroon (23. September 2018)

Hi , kannst Du die Lrs vom China Mann bedenkenlos Empfehlen? Fahre auch China Carbon Gabel,  aber der Lrs sollte fürs 24er sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dewenni (23. September 2018)

Langzeiterfahrungen kann ich natürlich noch keine geben. Aber bis jetzt finde ich sie vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ganz gut.
Der Freilauf ist relativ laut, aber das stört mich nicht.


----------



## dewenni (24. September 2018)

hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder von der ersten Probefahrt


----------



## spümco (24. September 2018)

Gefällt mir echt gut!
Zum Thema LRS - sind die Decals aufgeklebt, also einfach entfernbar?


----------



## dewenni (24. September 2018)

ja, das sind nur Aufkleber. War mir noch uneinig ob die ab sollen.
Ich tendiere aber eher zum abmachen.


----------



## un..inc (24. September 2018)

Sehr hübsch.
Wieviel wiegt die Kiste?


----------



## dewenni (24. September 2018)

laut meiner Excel Liste müssten es 7,67Kg sein. Gewogen habe ich aber 7,89Kg.
Wo die Differenz her kommt ist mir noch nicht klar. Ist aber auch eigentlich egal.
Ich sehe jetzt jedenfalls kaum noch (bezahlbares) Potenzial. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (24. September 2018)

Ordentlich! 
Wo bist du denn preislich am Ende gelandet?


----------



## dewenni (24. September 2018)

ich glaube das will ich nicht ausrechnen 
Ich habe fast alles bei Aliexpress, Kleinanzeigen und ebay zusammengesucht.
Aber dennoch, wenn man alles zusammen rechnen würde.....oh je


----------



## joglo (25. September 2018)

dewenni schrieb:


> ja, das sind nur Aufkleber. War mir noch uneinig ob die ab sollen.
> Ich tendiere aber eher zum abmachen.


Ja, wollte das auch gleich beim ersten Anblick empfehlen, weg damit, das rot passt überhaupt nicht und allgemein machen die Decals die Erscheinung unruhiger. Ohne silberne Bremsflanke wären die Räder übrigens für Euer Rad schöner (Lackdose rausholen?).
Ich persönlich würde auch überlegen eine passende lila-farbene Schaltzughülle zu verbauen oder gar decals / Rahmenaufkleber drucken lassen damit sich das Lila auch irgendwie am Rahmen findet.
Alles aber nur kleinere Anregungen, ist so oder so schon ein schönes Bike geworden...


----------

